
Ask HN: Who Do You Bank With? - NickBusey
With all the discussion around banks with bad security practices lately, I was wondering what bank the (US) HN crowd prefers?<p>2FA is a must, but things like an actually usable API and some more tech-oriented features would be great.
======
AnimalMuppet
I don't bank online. At all.

Maybe I'm old; maybe I'm paranoid. Maybe I worked in internet security for
five years (including security of banks).

~~~
catacombs
I recently opened an account with Ally, an online-only bank, mainly for it's
2.0%+ interest rate on savings, compared to the 0.01% from Wells Fargo.

Did I mess up?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
No clue. You opened yourself up to some attacks that weren't possible before.
Is that worth the 2% interest? I can't say.

